# Tour of St. George



## david c kelsey (Feb 17, 2004)

Hats off to the Spin Geeks for a fantastic Fall Century. The Tour De St. George was first class, Excellent Route, support and the lunch and dinner were killer. Your events keep getting better. Thanks for all the work to make it a great day on the bike. Also great timing, missed the rain by 24 hours. See you in the Spring.


----------



## ScottSugi (Aug 31, 2010)

Ill second that. I had my wife and kids there also. Having the little international fair right there was great for them. The weather was beautiful. Thanks Spin Geeks.


----------

